# pontoon and downriggers



## penaltybox (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone put downriggers on their pontoon? I have searched all over and cant find anything that seems like a great way. I know there are track mounts that fit the rails, but will that flex the rails and fencing too much. Whatever I do its going on a new boat so don't want to have to do a lot of custom stuff and want it to look clean. 

I was thinking about doing a board all the way across the back that can be taken off, but would like some sort of quick release to put the board on and take off. Not sure if that would require additional support either.

Boat is a lowe sf212. it has 2 fishing seats in the back with relatively square corners. The aft portion of the corners are gates, so don't want to permanently take out the use of the gates.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## magnum lure (Dec 8, 2002)

Post a pic of your toon that will get some ideas rolling!


----------



## penaltybox (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## penaltybox (Feb 8, 2012)

Unfortunately the bimini top is in the way


----------



## penaltybox (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine will not have the ski tow bar, seemed like too much net interference.


----------



## magnum lure (Dec 8, 2002)

Looks like a board across the back or small board on just the corner may accomplish what you are looking for. Do you have riggers already? If so, need some details?
It can be done just how far are you willing to go and at what cost?


----------



## penaltybox (Feb 8, 2012)

I do have riggers, i took my big jon captains packs off the last boat. I was originally thinking about just putting tracks on the sides then mount riggers and rod holders there. Just worry about flexing. 
Planning on 1 rigger, 1 ratcheting rod holder and tree per side


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

The rails are the obvious location for where you’d want them to be if the rails could take it. So put your efforts into building some (removable?) bracing for the rails. Some pieces of aluminum tube at 45 degree angles from the top of the rails down to the deck would make them very ridged, and maybe an aluminum C-channel over the top of the existing rails if you are worried about them bending if you snag a canon ball. You could put some short sections of track on the deck for attachments points for the bracing and put the step pads in them when not being used.


----------



## penaltybox (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. That is one of the ways I have been thinking about.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

There is a guy in Holland that has a nice looking setup on his Ski tow arch.

What ever clamos these are would hold a board that runs parallel to the transom and could mount a rigger to that


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

You can also get Traxstech to make you custom height risers for mounting a trolling bar on the back. There are some 20” tall ones that have been on eBay for awhile, but that’s likely still too short.


----------



## penaltybox (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Still collecting ideas, haven't been able to bring the boat home yet, it finally arrived at the dealer, so soon.


----------



## kevin1 (Dec 26, 2012)

. This is how we have ours mounted, a couple risers bolted where the ski pylon was with a track on top, Easy to get to and we usually run holders in the track when the riggers are off


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## penaltybox (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice. I think I am going to run some tracks behind the fencing on the aft deck. Then risers to each downrigger. The riggers should be right at the top of the fencing. Then, depending on the length of track I can put on, run the trees right next to the riggers.


----------



## penaltybox (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's what I ended up with. Hopefully it helps others.


----------



## ETW (May 18, 2020)

That's a serious solution you've got there. Must have cost a small fortune. Check out the really beautiful TIG weld on that circular Traxstech riser. That's a nice piece of work. Their stuff is great and I'm proud to have it on my boat. Nice design you have there. Thanks for sharing it although I'm not a pontoon guy and never will be but to each their own, I say. I bet netting a big boy is a bit of a reach though, haha.


----------



## penaltybox (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks. It did coat a small fortune, but I really wanted everything to be black and match the boat. I have not figured out how netting is going to go. Glad I didn't go for the factory installed tow bar, no netting around that.


----------



## kevin1 (Dec 26, 2012)

That really looks good, I have found when netting i can get one leg over the fence and reach out to grab the big guys. i never go completely outside of the fence while trolling. for walleyes and such just extend the net and bring them in.
kinda curious how hard its going to be to clipping your lines to the down riggers with those sitting low and inside. even with snubbers and at rail height and to the outside its still a challenge to do it without banging the weights sometimes.

may want to do some dry runs on land to see how it goes.

seriously it really looks bad ass something to be proud of
K


----------



## penaltybox (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, my downriver booms do swing up so I'm hoping it's shouldn't be too difficult.


----------

